# Noob makin his own smoker



## teddy (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm Teddy from ND just getting into the real BBQ I'm currently in a welding program and have decided to make my own smoker I have decided on going with just a horizontal with side fire box I will be insulating it with kao wool.  My main question is the fire box the main chamber how is that constructed and where could find pictures of this setup.  I plan on making a few different sizes and setups.  My plans of right now are to make a square chamber with adjustable racks with swing doors any recommendations on that style.  I've also planned a triple threat, the fire box and horizontal and vertical. I was wondering if that is a good system or just to make them seperately.  This site is phenomenal and I'm sure I can find all the answers to my questions just by exploring the site.

Thanks for all the help

Teddy


----------



## bassman (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  I don't know much about building a smoker, but there are lots of folks here that can give you advice.


----------



## meateater (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, glad to have u here.


----------



## b8h8r (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's a good place to start.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 17, 2010)

If you can post a drawing, or a similar que, I think help the answers may be more efficient.

Eitehr way, have fun with it, and Welcome Aboard!


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Teddy.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 17, 2010)

First off welcome Teddy to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## brohnson (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## etcher1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## treegje (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Teddy,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## fire it up (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site Teddy, good luck with the build!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

*How to post Qview to Forum:*

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## seenred (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello Teddy, and welcome to SMF!  Glad you're here.  Sounds like you've got some good ideas cookin' for your build project.  Be sure to post pics of the build as you go.  Everyone here loves seein' someone else's handywork.  Good luck, and happy smokin'!


----------



## dieselbear (Jan 17, 2010)

I have built one small smoker and it has a firebox. I would recommend a heavy gauge steel plate for the box, 3/16" or thicker. You'll want a door that seals well, adjustable air intake vents, and a platform for wood/charcoal to sit on and allow air to flow beneath. 

Not sure what a triple threat is.

What will you use for fuel? You may need a baffle. Try searching Reverse Flow Smokers. You will find some designs there. Also try Hobart Welding Forums, there are some excellent fabrication threads for smokers. I belong to it, I believe there are other SMF members on their as well.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 18, 2010)

Howdy & welcome aboard!!


----------



## tcounts (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!

I'm in the process of building a new wooden smoker, and I've found tons of good info here on the forums.  You'll probably end up with too MUCH info on how to build your smoker after talking with these guys, but they won't lead you wrong.


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like a cool project.  Makes me want to have one built at the welding school here.  I know you can get a cheap haircut at cosmetology school, maybe you can get a discounted custom smoker at welding school :)


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

North Dak is on the map, welcome to the SMF. It's all good my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat.  Hope you like it here.  Learn lots, then help others.  That's what we're all about here.


----------

